# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας >  ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΑ / ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ

## mystaki g

http://www.sdtv.gr/smf/index.php?board=9.0

http://209.85.129.132/translate_c?hl...KoLClLOTjpwksA

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37158

http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&langpair=ru|el&u=http://monitor.espec.ws/section28/&prev=/translate_s%3Fhl%3Del%26q%3Dhttp://monitor.espec.ws/section28/%26sl%3Del%26tl%3Dru

http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&langpair=ru|el&u=http://rc5.ru/&prev=/translate_s%3Fhl%3Del%26q%3Dhttp://rc5.ru%26sl%3Del%26tl%3Dru   ---->FORUM--->ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ( Επισκευή των δορυφορικών δεκτών)

----------


## stom

Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης?

----------


## mystaki g

> Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης?


λιγα για δοροφορικα δεν θα μας βλαψουνε.

----------


## stom

Ε ναι, αλλα να λεμε και τιποτε
Η ξερη παραπομπη σε αλλα sites τι εξυπηρετει?
Οσο για την μεταφραση του google δεν θα την σχολιασω καν.
(στην αναγκη καλη ειναι, αλλα οχι και να την συστηνουμε...)

----------


## mystaki g

http://www.humax-zone.net/index.php?page=repair
http://translate.google.gr/translate...%3Del%26sa%3DX δορυφορικα-βλαβες
http://translate.google.gr/translate...%3Del%26sa%3DX δορυφορικα-βλαβες
http://translate.google.gr/translate...%3Del%26sa%3DX  δορυφορικα-βλαβες

----------


## mystaki g

και αυτο μου αρεσε http://www.satlex.de/el/azel_calc-pa...w=60&diam_h=60

----------

